# A NC train club makes the News



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This clip is of a clubs layout.

http://www.wcnc.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=317074&shu=1


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you a member of this club? If you are, you guys are doing a fantastic job with it.
Les


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Lester Perry said:


> Are you a member of this club? If you are, you guys are doing a fantastic job with it.
> Les


No . It's in a city about an hour from Charlotte. I want to go there and see it.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I am about an Hour from it also. I live West of WinstonSalem, and would love to bring my boy's down to see this. Maybe we can create a "road trip" or something? That would be Awesome!
Kevin


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

glgraphix said:


> I am about an Hour from it also. I live West of Winston Salem, and would love to bring my boy's down to see this. Maybe we can create a "road trip" or something? That would be Awesome!
> Kevin


Sounds good to me. Have you taken them to see the NC Transportation Museum in Spencer NC? If not that would make a great to stop trip.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 1, 2009)

Southern said:


> Sounds good to me. Have you taken them to see the NC Transportation Museum in Spencer NC? If not that would make a great to stop trip.


Plan a trip there for Rail Days, thier annual showcase event. Looks like it is going to be on June 13 / 14 this year. The page on rail days on the website has been partially updated and parts of it are eay out of date (like the part saying advance ticket sales have ended???).

http://www.nctrans.org/events/rail_days.php

Last year they had an operating steam loco onsite for Rail Days, along with several diesels and lots of activities for all ages.

*AND there is a great hobby shop just across the street.* The Little Choo-Choo shop is one of the best around for all scales. Between them and the shop in Old Fort, I can find most anything I want or need.


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

I live in Winston-Salem. We should plan a day trip!!!!


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

agiantfan said:


> I live in Winston-Salem. We should plan a day trip!!!!


Hi, I live here in Lenoir, NC. 
I am now a member of the P&W RR club in Valdese, NC... @ the "Old Rock School". 
The Train Shop is nolonger in Old Fort, it has been bought by a good friend of mine, Danny Tuttle. It is now in down town Marion, NC (828)668-9434

Kevin


----------



## agiantfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Kevin,
Cool beans, what's P&W RR?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Providence_and_Worcester_Railroad


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*More than one*



agiantfan said:


> Kevin,
> Cool beans, what's P&W RR?


This one is in western NC, USA




Rusty said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Providence_and_Worcester_Railroad


This one is full scale and is PW, P & W.


This one is in Charlotte, NC. USA

http://www.pandw.org/


----------

